# Messed up cycles after D&C



## kcmb0886

I had a D&C 6/19 at 10w2d, ovulated on 7/16 and then had AF on 7/31. I was so excited. I thought maybe my body would go back to normal. But no. Around 8/8, I started spotting. And I've been spotting on and off ever since. Today, I was walking on my break at work and felt something wet and thought maybe this was finally O again with some EWCM. But it was bright red blood and while it wasn't heavy enough to be AF, it was heavier than just spotting. I am so frustrated. I just want to be pregnant again, but I haven't even O'd yet this cycle and don't know if I can even become pregnant right now if there's obviously something so strange happening with my hormones. Meanwhile we DTD most days this past week hoping my body would have just gotten the hint and O'd like it used to do normally. I feel really disappointed and pessimistic today.


----------



## Dill

I'm very sorry for your loss. :hugs: When I had my D&C, I was advised that it could take up to 3 months for my body to re-adjust. That said, if you feel that something may be wrong, go in for a follow-up appointment. It's always possible that there could have been some sort of injury, and it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## nessaw

Hi I had my d and c on Feb 23rd and at came exactly 6 weeks after. But the next cycle was 82 days long-nearly drove me mad. Then the 3rd was 30. My cycles were around 26 days. Haven't been testing for ov but l.p. is usually 15days. I'm sorry for your loss and hope your cycles straighten out soon.x


----------



## kcmb0886

I'm now entering week 5 of my cycle and the spotting has continued on and off for all five weeks. Today I haven't had any yet, but when I think it's done, it always starts back up. I've contacted my doctor who says it "sounds a bit unusual" but has no suggestion other than to get an ultrasound if it happens again next cycle. I also haven't O'd yet. I was able to maintain a positive attitude after the miscarriage but now I'm really starting to lose my patience and I feel angry.


----------



## Dill

An ultrasound may be a good idea. It could show them if there might still be some tissue left in there, or other problems. It's understandable that you're feeling angry. It's hard when you deal with something so emotional and traumatic and your body just doesn't want to get over it even though you desperately want to. :(


----------



## Katy78

My experience.
I lost my baby at 14 weeks, I bled for a week, then first O was normal and I got my first period 27 days after the ab. I also had a check-up about a week before AF and everything was back to normal.
I had a bit of spotting on and off this cycle. I'm on CD 20 today and I'm bleeding again. Doesn't feel like AF, it's not heavy yet but it's definitely more than just spotting. No idea what's going on. Either an anovulatory cycle or a very short LP. I just hope it's a one time thing. We're not TTC but I'm really hoping my OH changes his mind about that.
Good luck!


----------



## dakotarose

I am so sorry for your loss. I am going through a similar situation as well. I lost my baby at 13 weeks in November and had to have a D&C a week later because I was hemorrhaging. There was quite a bit of stuff still left in my uterus. After that, My first cycle was normal. but from January till now, I have mid-cycle spotting and spot 5 days before my period now.

My doctor checked it out and said it was my cervix, it was just sensitive which causes the spotting. I do find it strange, however, this never happened before my miscarriage and D&C. I hope you can get some answers soon.


----------



## luvymom

I'm in the same boat. I had an mc at 12 weeks the beginning of August. I have had 2 periods since then but I've also been spotting all the other days since then too! What's the deal?!!!!


----------



## Dill

luvymom said:


> I'm in the same boat. I had an mc at 12 weeks the beginning of August. I have had 2 periods since then but I've also been spotting all the other days since then too! What's the deal?!!!!

Did you have a D&C?


----------



## luvymom

Dill said:


> luvymom said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I had an mc at 12 weeks the beginning of August. I have had 2 periods since then but I've also been spotting all the other days since then too! What's the deal?!!!!
> 
> Did you have a D&C?Click to expand...

No. It was a natural mc. I go in Monday to test blood just in case but having had two regular periods, is it even possible I would still have remaining tissue?


----------



## Dill

luvymom said:


> Dill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvymom said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I had an mc at 12 weeks the beginning of August. I have had 2 periods since then but I've also been spotting all the other days since then too! What's the deal?!!!!
> 
> Did you have a D&C?Click to expand...
> 
> No. It was a natural mc. I go in Monday to test blood just in case but having had two regular periods, is it even possible I would still have remaining tissue?Click to expand...

Yes. I'm glad you're getting checked out.


----------

